# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  مبتدی : سوال در مورد renderPartial

## barname_newis

سلام
من برای قسمت سبد خرید سایتم یک اکشن ساختم که سشن سبد خرید رو پردازش میکنه و در نهایت آرایه تولید میکنه و یک ویو به نام _miniCart.php رو به صورت renderPartial فراخونی میکنه و همین آرایه رو به عنوان پارامتر براش میفرسته
هر بار که کاربر یک محصول رو به سبد خرید اضافه میکنه یک درخواست ایجکس به این اکشن ارسال میشه . مشکلم اینجاس که میخوام در زمان بارگزاری سایت هم این ویو (miniCart) رو فراخونی کنم (تو layout سایتم) ولی نمیدونم چطور اون ارایه رو براش ارسال کنم چون اکشن سبد خرید اجرا نشده و در واقع سشن هنوز پردازش نشده .
کسی از دوستان میدونه باید چیکار کنم؟ یکی از راه ها اینه که در زمان بارگزاری سایت از طریق ایجکس بیام اکشنم رو صدا بزنم ولی به نظر خودم جالب نیست اینکار. 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## MMSHFE

یک آرایه خالی براش بفرستین. البته با دیدن کد ویو و اکشنی که گفتین، بهتر میشه راهنمایی کرد.

----------

